# Painting old and new T 111



## Pat Quinn (Aug 22, 2010)

My Western Oregon Coast Range "hippie shack" is, after nearly 30 years for some parts, one year for others, going to get some exterior paint! This may be a sure sign of the coming "end times!" None of it has ever been painted before. (Worked away from home in the good weather; sat by the wood stove during the rainy season.)

It is sided with T 111 grooved plywood that appears, even the older stuff, to be quite sound. While we do get lots of rain in the winter, our summers are almost always dry and real temperature extremes (below 10°/ above 100°) are rare. Although it is well shaded, there are no trees right next to the house.

I researched in Consumer Reports at the library. They made Behr and Valspar top coat and primer in one exterior paints look pretty good. I have had my doubts about not using a primer first, but they swear at Home Depot and Lowes that I don't need it.

After reading many posts in this forum, I must say that I am not enthusiastic about the big box stuff. Looks like Duration is the best.

How important is it to prime first, even with Duration? Would I be foolish not to? Can/should the Duration be sprayed? If so, should it be "back rolled?"

Any advice greatly appreciated. If I hit the lottery, I'll hire it done (living on a pretty small pension and a big garden). Thanks


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

The primer and paint in one is a lie. T-111 will take primer and paint like a dream. If done right it won't peel or flake for a long like time. Yes, use a seperate primer if it is bare wood and has never been painted or primed. Oil primer is best on bare wood. From there, you can use latex. You can spray and back roll if you want.


----------



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

Do yourself a favor. Make the drive up over the hill to the valley to Kelly Moore in B V town. I have used Kelly Moore for quite some time now and have had nothing but great results. If your going to spray, I would back roll 3/4" roller nap. Gets in the grooves better. I would give your siding a good power washing as well before you paint.

Good Luck.......................................:thumbsup:

Kelly Moore has green paints or recycled. Give them a call if nothing else.

My guess, beings that you live Coastal you have been sitting at the stove for some time.


----------



## hammerheart14 (Sep 2, 2010)

The primer and paint in one is a farce. You cannot combine two different products with different binders and resins. You just weaken the two products. I would use a good quality primer (one coat) then a good quality 100% acrylic finish (two coats). Oil based primers are best to apply on top of oil based stains, oil based paints, log oil, redwood or cedar. On t-111 with old acrylic paint, a water based primer is great to use. Remember, the best way to apply paint on t-111 is to spray and back roll.
I find pratt and lambert accolade to be just as good as duration at a cheaper price. i sell the product at my store for $47.95 a gallon for the eggshell finish. and it has a lifetime warranty. http://www.prattandlambert.com/pdf/product-data-sheets/1001.pdf. http://www.prattandlambert.com/pdf/product-data-sheets/4200.pdf


----------

